# Feedback on APR stage II & III upgrades and Audi warranty



## radigyy (May 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

This is my first post on this forum, and I apologize if this was covered already somewhere within the forum.

I have 2013 TTS and currently enjoying the stage I upgrade by APR - love the car after the upgrade.

I am looking to get my TCU DSG upgrade as next step.

What I am trying to find out, if anyone has any feedback on the stage II or stage III GTX upgrades in terms of any impact on the audi manufacturer warranty. I only have 5k miles on the car and hate to loose the warranty for whatever reason.

Thank you in advance.

Dave


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

My opinion, others will differ:

Since you already voided your warranty, you have nothing to worry about. 

Also there is no way of Audi not knowing you have tuned the car, even if you put it back to stock. Someone posted on here after buying a car he found it had a tune on it so he called APR with the VIN and they told him what he had. So really, if Audi doesn't detect the tune, they can just call APR with your VIN to find out.

On the other side of the coin though, some people have been lucky with getting blown engines replaced under warranty even if tuned. I don't think Audi cares what tune you put on it, any modification and you are on your own.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Dave! Welcome aboard! 

I had stage II on my TTS and I now have Stage II+ on my TTRS. I really can't speak to StageIII. It has been discussed before but from what I have read and understood.. warranty work on modified cars for Audi TT MKII is somewhat a case by case basis. Depending on what both the dealership and AoA (or whatever audi organization covers your locale) decide to do you may have no issues with a warranty claim regardless of mods, or you may be partially or fully denied. Some StageIII guys have had their warranties honored up to and including a full engine replacement. Some people have been denied also. So my only advice is to be aware that you run the risk of being denied. But there are plenty of guys who have had no ill effect on their warranties, and a few who have.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

it seems (other people writing their experiences, not mine) that audi tries to work with you if the vehicle is tuned and if they think the damage is a direct result of the tune, you will have to pay. if audi feels the damage is unrelated to the software change, then there is a good chance they will cover the repair costs.

of course there is no way to know if/when damage will occur and what kind of problem you have so best be prepared to pay 100% of the repair bill or do not play at all, until warranty has ended.

you can also make the case that their concept quattro is putting out way more power than any simple tune on the TTRS I5T, (perhaps different internals though) but let's hope it doesn't come to that.

i'm sure Audi is well aware of the popular tuners out there and they know exactly what kind of changes are being made to engine management. if "billy bobs tuning shop" is your tuner, you might be in trouble


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

radigyy said:


> What I am trying to find out, if anyone has any feedback on the stage II or stage III GTX upgrades in terms of any impact on the audi manufacturer warranty.


It depends on your dealer. 

Some are mod friendly. Others are not. Ask before you use one for service.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

funny topic, haha doesnt matter what stage you have, you are your own warranty now, especially a stg3 LOL

there is no such thing as a mod friendly dealer, if you blow up your engine and its a big repair sometimes they send a higher up from vw/audi to inspect everything and make sure things are kosher before they sign off on the repairs...

in newer audis, like the S4, once a dealer plugs in their computer, the tune gets detected automatically and your VIN is flagged in the system as modified, they dont look for it on purpose, it just happens on its own, i believe the mk2 TT is older and currently does not apply


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

tdi-bart said:


> funny topic, haha doesnt matter what stage you have, you are your own warranty now, especially a stg3 LOL
> 
> there is no such thing as a mod friendly dealer, if you blow up your engine and its a big repair sometimes they send a higher up from vw/audi to inspect everything and make sure things are kosher before they sign off on the repairs...
> 
> in newer audis, like the S4, once a dealer plugs in their computer, the tune gets detected automatically and your VIN is flagged in the system as modified, they dont look for it on purpose, it just happens on its own, i believe the mk2 TT is older and currently does not apply


My understanding is that TTS isn't detectable...according to APR....TTRS is due the the newer computer-engine controls. This warranty issue is what has kept me from doing anything to my TTS motor-either one of them. I agree that when you go in with a repair, the dealer will look at your car closely. I took my 2011 TTS in for a alignment....I never said anything about the suspension work to them on previous visit but when they pulled it up on the computer, they said they would need to schedule more time due to it being lowered-getting it on and off the lifts. BTW, it's not that low.....so they had it tag in their computer system.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> My understanding is that TTS isn't detectable...according to APR....TTRS is due the the newer computer-engine controls. This warranty issue is what has kept me from doing anything to my TTS motor-either one of them. I agree that when you go in with a repair, the dealer will look at your car closely. I took my 2011 TTS in for a alignment....I never said anything about the suspension work to them on previous visit but when they pulled it up on the computer, they said they would need to schedule more time due to it being lowered-getting it on and off the lifts. BTW, it's not that low.....so they had it tag in their computer system.


That's not entirely accurate. The TTRS uses an older ECU that does not automatically report the TD1 flag to AoA when scanned. My experience suggests at stage 1 or 2 there is a reasonable chance that warranty work will be covered…within reason. If you blow a turbo or something else major that is linked closely to a modification, you are probably on your own. At stage 3, all bets are off…you are on your own at that point.


----------



## radigyy (May 30, 2014)

*Fun stuff!*

Hi Guys,

Thank you so much for the mixed feedback! This appears to be a fun place. I am going to get my DSG upgraded as my next project, and perhaps stay within stage II to be on the safer side and not blow the engine, especially with 5k miles on it only.

I will be sharing feedback once I get the DSG flashed.

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

radigyy said:


> I will be sharing feedback once I get the DSG flashed.
> 
> Cheers!
> Dave


Please do!!

I tried to have mine done before leaving for work on my TTS, but my local dealers computer was "down." I'm most likely just gonna drive the extra distance and have it done at APR when I get home, but I'm itching for a great review.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I can tell you from my personal experience that AoA frowns heavily on tuning their cars... If you have a warranty issue that goes beyond the dealer and you have tuned your car, your chances are pretty good that they will deny the claim... It's true that our ECU (the TTRS) will not throw a TD1 code but if Audi asks the dealer to do a data dump they will know it's tuned by the numbers... If fact its amazing the info that the little black box holds... Big Brother looking over your shoulder


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

bull30 said:


> I can tell you from my personal experience that AoA frowns heavily on tuning their cars... If you have a warranty issue that goes beyond the dealer and you have tuned your car, your chances are pretty good that they will deny the claim... It's true that our ECU (the TTRS) will not throw a TD1 code but if Audi asks the dealer to do a data dump they will know it's tuned by the numbers... If fact its amazing the info that the little black box holds... Big Brother looking over your shoulder


That is what I've always read too.......


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

This comes up a lot and still people fail to list that the FTC says that the manufacturer can not deny you warranty work just because you have modified or tuned your car. It isn't a suggestion, it is the law.

The only way you can get warranty work denied is if the modifications are proven to be the cause of the failure. This burden of proof is also on the manufacturer, not you. So if you get denied, tell them to prove it or lawyer up. It really doesn't matter if they can spot your tune or not.

Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act (15 U.S.C. 2302(C))
http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0138-auto-warranties-routine-maintenance

The problem is that not many people know this and dealerships and/or OEM may try to play hardball with you. So don't expect warranty coverage without a fight. So far in my experience, Audi has been pretty good.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

LynxFX said:


> This comes up a lot and still people fail to list that the FTC says that the manufacturer can not deny you warranty work just because you have modified or tuned your car. It isn't a suggestion, it is the law.
> 
> The only way you can get warranty work denied is if the modifications are proven to be the cause of the failure. This burden of proof is also on the manufacturer, not you. So if you get denied, tell them to prove it or lawyer up. It really doesn't matter if they can spot your tune or not.
> 
> ...


You are VERY LOOSELY interpreting the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act... It was put into effect for those that replaced parts using re-manufactured, recycled or parts made to fit your car NOT made the the manufacturer of your vehicle. It does not cover acts of deliberance to enhance or modify your cars performance. The fact is, if something goes wrong with your engine and you have modified it, then you best exercise humility and hope the dealer/manufacturer steps up the the plate and shows you some good will... Threatening them with legal action will just make them dig in their heals... Their attorney is on retainer, you have to belly up for yours...

This is the reality of life as seen from the Dealer/Manufacturer point of view:

The tune in your ECU (Electronic Control Unit) controls every aspect of the engine’s operation: fuel and ignition maps, variable valve timing, rev limits, speed limiters, and many other functions. From the factory your car’s tune is set pretty conservatively in an effort to strike a balance between performance, emissions, fuel mileage, and reliability. Air/fuel ratios are generally a little rich and ignition timing is generally retarded to reduce the likelihood of detonation. Rev limits are set low to reduce wear and stress. And on and on it goes. Adjusting many of these setting will result in more power and better performance but, like almost all performance upgrades, it is a give and take. A leaner fuel map and advanced timing will add power but leaves you more vulnerable to detonation. A higher red line allows you to run out a little longer but at the cost of additional wear and an increased risk of a catastrophic failure. An experienced professional tuner is capable of writing a well balanced customized performance tune, but the OEM manufacturers (AKA: the guys who are ultimately on the hook for the warranty) see it differently.

The OEM manufacturer’s stance is that a change to the stock tune exposes the engine and drive train to unknown and untested stresses that can negatively impact reliability. Because of the unknown consequences of this additional stress it is their policy to cancel all remaining engine and drive train warranty. There are PDF files available from Ford, VW, Audi, Subaru, GM and others in service bulletins laying out their policies on the matter.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

While that is a good argument for bolt ons (not including turbos or boost modification), tuning is an up hill battle.

Engines don't fail frequently these days, and Audi probably has a fancy chart correlating 70%+ of them to abuse. If the engine was not run outside its design parameters, it probably would have made it out of the warranty period. They did not offer a warranty that covered you pushing the car to its mechanical limitations, eroding almost all safety margin built into the engine that otherwise would have ensured it meeting its service life. Besides, it really is poor judgement if one believes they can abuse their car and not be responsible for their actions. Honestly, if your medical insurance clearly stated it doesn't cover eating out at the cocaine buffet because it may cause additional stress on the human body, would you really be surprised if they denied your claim and the court said "Oh look at those well established statistics, cocaine clearly does cause health problems! Look at you for example!" Claim denied.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

bull30 said:


> You are VERY LOOSELY interpreting the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act... It was put into effect for those that replaced parts using re-manufactured, recycled or parts made to fit your car NOT made the the manufacturer of your vehicle. It does not cover acts of deliberance to enhance or modify your cars performance......


It isn't a loose interpretation, it is a law and people have relied on it for ecu tunes. Just like any law, people will try and bend it their way. The point is, this particular law is written to give the consumer rights. There is nothing that says if you modify your car for extra performance that you void your warranty. The OEM still has to prove that such modifications caused the failure. They can put out as many pdf's and policies that they want on the matter, that doesn't change the law. You are still protected under the MMW Act. 

I'm in no way saying everyone is free to go blow up their engines with some bad software and get it replaced. Depending on the modifications it will probably be pretty easy for them to prove they caused the failure. But it isn't an open/shut case.

The point is, don't roll over for denied warranty claims unless you really don't care about your money.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

LynxFX said:


> It isn't a loose interpretation, it is a law and people have relied on it for ecu tunes. Just like any law, people will try and bend it their way. The point is, this particular law is written to give the consumer rights. There is nothing that says if you modify your car for extra performance that you void your warranty. The OEM still has to prove that such modifications caused the failure. They can put out as many pdf's and policies that they want on the matter, that doesn't change the law. You are still protected under the MMW Act.
> 
> I'm in no way saying everyone is free to go blow up their engines with some bad software and get it replaced. Depending on the modifications it will probably be pretty easy for them to prove they caused the failure. But it isn't an open/shut case.
> 
> The point is, don't roll over for denied warranty claims unless you really don't care about your money.


I will have to respectfully disagree with you. In the long run it's the relationship you have with the dealership that matters, not own personal interpretation of what you perceive to be a license to modify your car and still have your warranty intact. Like I said, I have had a personal experience. I have also had detailed conversations with AoA and believe me, if you mod your car, they can and will deny your warranty claim... It was my loyalty to Audi that got me a one time "Get Out of Jail Free" card. I'm extremely fortunate as well as grateful to Audi.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

pretty sure you wrote in various places that you paid for your 27k engine replacement, including showing the work manifest with costs. not sure how that qualifies as a get out of jail free card.

you also wrote that you "knew of" a guy who blew his engine. when in fact it was you who blew your engine. 
talking about yourself in 3rd person as if its not really you who was involved kind of ruins your credibility.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Fined said:


> pretty sure you wrote in various places that you paid for your 27k engine replacement, including showing the work manifest with costs. not sure how that qualifies as a get out of jail free card.
> 
> you also wrote that you "knew of" a guy who blew his engine. when in fact it was you who blew your engine.
> talking about yourself in 3rd person as if its not really you who was involved kind of ruins your credibility.


Replacement was $27,750 but I was given a "Get Out of Jail Free" card... I do know of a few other blown engines but not sure what Audi worked out for them... So I'm not sure what your point is but when it comes to me you now have the facts. Of course it helps that my wife and I along with our kids have bought 23 Audi in the last 12 years... It's refreshing in this day and age that loyalty actually means something.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

bull30 said:


> I will have to respectfully disagree with you. In the long run it's the relationship you have with the dealership that matters, not own personal interpretation of what you perceive to be a license to modify your car and still have your warranty intact. Like I said, I have had a personal experience. I have also had detailed conversations with AoA and believe me,* if you mod your car, they can and will deny your warranty claim... *It was my loyalty to Audi that got me a one time "Get Out of Jail Free" card. I'm extremely fortunate as well as grateful to Audi.


Yes they can, doesn't mean they will. If they do, it doesn't end there. That is the point I'm trying to make. We all know there are risks modding our vehicles and that there is a good chance the mods can break the car.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> Yes they can, doesn't mean they will. If they do, it doesn't end there. That is the point I'm trying to make. We all know there are risks modding our vehicles and that there is a good chance the mods can break the car.


How many countless car forum posts have been spent going back and forth about modifications, new car warranties, and the MMWA... if I only I have a dollar for each one!

No matter what anyone says about the MMWA, their are many cases of the OEM's voiding new car warranties. All of the car manufacturers can and will void powertrain warranties for aftermarket modifications. The OEM's can't void the warranty on the entire car, just because you install an aftermarket air intake. However, the OEM's routinely deny claims and void powertrain warranties, when the mods are flagged by their automated computer checks, brought to their attention by dealers ratting on their customers, found out by regional reps, or even found by the OEM's reading car forums like this one.

If you install an aftermarket "performance" modification, anywhere between the air filter box and the cats on a newer car, you are violating the EPA's rulings/laws. This alone gives the OEM's carte blanche to void warranties all day long.

BTW... I did work for Cummins corporation for 4+ years. There was plenty of talk about voiding engine warranties, if they found a customer engine "turned up" or engine related systems modified. Common rail fuel injectors where an ongoing issue while I worked there, and VP44 fuel injection pumps before my time. As I was leaving, the DPF's on the new 3/4 and 1 ton trucks started to become another focus for aftermarket companies, who thought that they could design a better mousetrap than Cummins (some could, most couldn't).

To the OP, the good news is that all of the TT mk2 models have "good" engines and don't have major issues for most people. So take care of the oil changes (<5k mile interval) and enjoy the power provided by the APR tune.


Thank you


----------



## radigyy (May 30, 2014)

*DSG upgrade works miracles!*



derek8819 said:


> Please do!!
> 
> I tried to have mine done before leaving for work on my TTS, but my local dealers computer was "down." I'm most likely just gonna drive the extra distance and have it done at APR when I get home, but I'm itching for a great review.


Hi Derek,

The DSG upgrade was performed yesterday and I have been driving the car on hiway, as well on inside streets and was able to test pretty much everything, including the launch control.

I have to say that this tune is amazing and now the car feels better than the PDK in Porsche. I've tried all modes sport, manual and drive and the difference is noticeable. You get the power you need no matter on which mode you are on, and it all depends on how much gas you apply. The gear delay is absolutely gone, and the shift happens the moment you use the pedals or your stick. One thing I didn't like about the stock DSG, especially after I got the ECU stage I upgrade is the inconsistent power band due to the off RPMs (which was the case at all times). 

The launch control is also phenomenal, the car just takes off, I set the RPMs to 3300 and that seems to be the optimum since you don'get much of a tire spin. I used the porsche sport chrono in the past, and I am pretty sure the TTS now its about as good and if not better.

I don't have any hardware invested in the TTS, other than the 2 APR upgrades; ECU Stage I, and TCU Stage II (that was the recommended based on the K04 that is already in the TTS). I have to honestly say that this car feels better than a boxster/cayman S and the difference is huge, especially considering difference in price between loaded cayman S vs the TTS with the APR upgrades.

I do plan on eventually moving with the stage II+, but may replace first the default intake (for which I am reading a lot of mixed feedback) so that I can get a better sound out of the car (not so much power).

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

radigyy said:


> Hi Derek,
> 
> The DSG upgrade was performed yesterday and I have been driving the car on hiway, as well on inside streets and was able to test pretty much everything, including the launch control.
> 
> ...


As you've probably already found out, the stock intake works perfectly fine. Put that money toward a downpipe or a fuel pump rebuild and you'll be much happier.

For the record, our DSG software was developed and tested largely on my TTS. Thanks for your nice words about it, I'm very pleased that you like the results.


----------



## radigyy (May 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> As you've probably already found out, the stock intake works perfectly fine. Put that money toward a downpipe or a fuel pump rebuild and you'll be much happier.
> 
> For the record, our DSG software was developed and tested largely on my TTS. Thanks for your nice words about it, I'm very pleased that you like the results.


Dear Sean,

Thank you for your feedback. I appreciate the tests you have done, the car sure feels awesome (day 4 after the upgrade . The part I like a lot since I use this car on daily basis (in the summer) is also the direct and smooth transition even in D mode, between pressing the gas hard and driving it 1/4 throttle. The sport mode is not as jerky as before, awesome stuff! I can submit a formal testimonial about your product, if you let me know the proper channel.

Now regarding the intake confusion, you can send this to your website design/marketing team. I would love to see you guys separate your product pages properly, and instead of placing the TTS and Golf R under the same page, create one page for the TTS which should have the following info updated:

1) Take out the intake as requirement for stage II+, and indicate the proper HP and torque values, currently the info is not accurate since there is an intake in the graphs and equation must be off

2) On your DSG page, you should list that the TTS default stage is stage II (instead of I) with the proper ECU upgrade (I am at stage I and was upgraded to TCU stage II directly)

Now regarding my personal opinion about the intake, as I said I would like the car to sound a bit more aggressive since its a bit on the female side now. Regarding the HP and torque, what is the actual data you guys have on the TTS with updated ECU, TCU, and fuel pump + downpipe replacement? What makes the info more confusing is that you don't have a chart/data showing just stage II+ without the intake (looking at this page on your site: http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tfsi_trans_265hp.html)

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## wolfpuppy (Jul 7, 2006)

When I talked to an APR rep they said a TTS (without an cold air intake) would make the same max power as a Golf R (with a cold air intake) through all stages.

So 335 HP with a Stage I+ and 360 HP with a Stage II+ (both with 93 octane).

They didn't specify if I needed a drop in filter (K&N, AFE, etc.). Hopefully Sean can clarify.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

radigyy said:


> Hi Derek,
> 
> The DSG upgrade was performed yesterday and I have been driving the car on hiway, as well on inside streets and was able to test pretty much everything, including the launch control.


DAVE!

Thank you for the information! I am even more excited to get this done. I do hope my local dealer gets his computer back up and running so I can give this a go myself.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

derek8819 said:


> DAVE!
> 
> Thank you for the information! I am even more excited to get this done. I do hope my local dealer gets his computer back up and running so I can give this a go myself.


Derek, I have had the DSG Stage 2 Flash for over a month! It is significantly better than the GIAC stage 2 in all aspects. Mostly in drivability. 

THANKS SEAN!

PS set the launch to at least 4800rpm. It prevents the engine from dropping out of the boost curve.

PSS I had my Girl friend drive it. She had driven the GIAC stage 2. She noticed it right away how much better the partial throttle around town driving was. Two reasons, the variable boost at lower throttles (APR STAGE 2 Tune) and the MUCH better shift points.
She use to think my car my was faster than her 350Z but taking off from stop signs excetra she though her 350Z took off better. Its all torque, and that is driviability. She no longer thinks her car was faster off the line when pulling out in traffic.

So Job Well Done APR
Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

radigyy said:


> Dear Sean,
> 
> Thank you for your feedback. I appreciate the tests you have done, the car sure feels awesome (day 4 after the upgrade . The part I like a lot since I use this car on daily basis (in the summer) is also the direct and smooth transition even in D mode, between pressing the gas hard and driving it 1/4 throttle. The sport mode is not as jerky as before, awesome stuff! I can submit a formal testimonial about your product, if you let me know the proper channel.
> 
> ...


I know that the website is wrong about the TTS. I've asked, begged, pleaded to have it updated.. hasn't happened. 

It makes the same power 2+ as the Golf R with an intake. 

Also, our TCU flashes aren't Stage 1 or Stage 2. They're selected based on the turbo installed on the car. They say "K03" and "K04". TTS has a K04 stock, so that's the right selection. I don't know why it's on the website as Stage 1/Stage 2. The actual files (and what your dealer sees) are labeled K03 and K04.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Brd.Prey said:


> Derek, I have had the DSG Stage 2 Flash for over a month! It is significantly better than the GIAC stage 2 in all aspects. Mostly in drivability.
> 
> THANKS SEAN!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> PS set the launch to at least 4800rpm. It prevents the engine from dropping out of the boost curve.
> Ed


That seems really high. I would think you would see excessive wheel spin. No concern over mechanical component longevity with such a high RPM launch? Any videos launching like this?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I thought so too but 5000 was recommended to me by Colby at APR. He has flashed over 70 transmissions. I have launched once at that rpm and the car had no wheel spin and no significant bog.

See no signs of wheel spin either. here is the log
.


----------



## radigyy (May 30, 2014)

*Setting up launch RPMs*



Brd.Prey said:


> I thought so too but 5000 was recommended to me by Colby at APR. He has flashed over 70 transmissions. I have launched once at that rpm and the car had no wheel spin and no significant bog.
> 
> See no signs of wheel spin either. here is the log
> .


Did you just launched once or multiple times? Looks like changing the RPMs of the launch control requires a re-flash of the TCU, according to the APR guys, so its not an easy to change feature.

I have wheel spin at 3300 rpms, the car actually spins in 2nd gear too when I launch control. You must have a lot of warm and grippy roads where you live.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

That is one launch up through all the gears. I have Michelin PSS in Florida. Yes your APR dealer has to set your launch rpm. You have Quattro? I have never spun shifting to second. I do have a race haldex.

Ed


----------



## radigyy (May 30, 2014)

Hi Ed,

I am using the standard tires that come with the TTS (it is quattro), and only ECU stage I, DSG stage II, I don't have any other upgrades done to the car. The dealer recommended that I go with 3300RPM to avoid tire spin on crappy and cold roads (even in the summer roads here are not as warm as Florida) in Wisconsin.

The car takes off real quick the way it is, and I think considering the obvious additional wear, people should really consider that they can't simply go back and adjust settings without a flash. I took the advise of the dealer, which was to go with 3300RPM and if I don't like it to let them know, instead of going with higher RPMs initially and wearing tires and other hardware - I am glad I listened 

I find it amusing launching this sort of feminine looking car at the traffic light, when you have a beefed up red corvette (that's very common around here) next to you  Can't imagine what it will be if I get the downpipe and fuel pump replaced. I am not racing or anything like that.

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I never just use it around town. I only use launch control on the strip.

PS those Michelin PSS tires are incredible.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Audio cannot detect a tune on the mk2. I can't speak for the mk3 but audi told me the ecu in the mk2 wasn't capable.

All of ^ is pointless since they just pull the ecu to see if the seal has been broken since you have to bench flash it. 

My 2nd gear synchro ring took a sh1t so I didn't even bother to get warrantied with stage 3 clutch and LSD.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

steelcurtain said:


> Audio cannot detect a tune on the mk2. I can't speak for the mk3 but audi told me the ecu in the mk2 wasn't capable.
> 
> All of ^ is pointless since they just pull the ecu to see if the seal has been broken since you have to bench flash it..


My ECU is flashed through the OBD2 port. 2009 TTS


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Brd.Prey said:


> My ECU is flashed through the OBD2 port. 2009 TTS


Mine too. 2012 tts


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Bezlar said:


> Mine too. 2012 tts


I was speaking for the tt-rs, not the tt.


----------

